# I need 200K MR points [Lifetime MR status - MERGED]



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.

I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?

Any suggestions on getting the 200K MR Points before August?
I have a Marriott Rewards Premier card currently.
I think I can purchase 50K MR points and maybe due the same for my wife and roll them over. Will they count?
Can I purchase points in SPG and roll over or purchase and hope they automatically combine in August?
Can I close my Chase card now and reapply? How long in between?
Can I convert timeshares now and hope the MR points show up soon? I've never done it this early and thought the MR points won't be there until January anyway.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 17, 2018)

Seeing talk about cancelling current Marriott card, wait 60 days, and reapply for new one with 100K bonus.  No details yet, but worth watching for.


----------



## frankf3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Terry,
    You can close existing Marriott Rewards card and apply for a new one, provided your existing card is > 24 months old (ie. to earn the bonus, there must be a 24 month gap between new card open and last time you earned a bonus).   Suggest waiting 30 days or so between closure of existing account and opening new one (I did this last year with only about a 2 week gap, application was initially declined with reason "you already have this card", so had to work with Chase application reconsider team to get it reprocessed and approved.   *** Current bonus I see is 75k points, if someone has a link for 80k or 100k, please post the link here.

You can have both a Chase MR personal and a Chase MR business card.   Do you have a small business that this might apply to?  You can earn the current 75k bonus for BOTH cards.

Amex has an SPG card with 25k SPG Points incentive.  25k SPG points converts to 75k MR points, I think these would get combined in August and count for LT status provided earned and in SPG account by then.

Any chance to do an MVCI presentation, with 25k or 30k incentive?   They never seem to offer me a presentation when I need one!


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I will be at Imperial Palms in 3 weeks. I will check into the presentation. I also already have an AMEX card, not sure how that will affect my ability for the AMEX SPG card. They have been sending me incentive emails to upgrade to platinum so maybe they'll offer a similar incentive to go to SPG.

I'll be running out of time to meet the spending requirements as well.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Does anyone know if it is possible to prepay 2019 maintenance fees in order to get MR Points early for timeshare conversions?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to prepay 2019 maintenance fees in order to get MR Points early for timeshare conversions?


You can convert your 2019 weeks to MR points now, the points will post in September if all goes as history shows. You don't need to prepay your MFs to do this.


----------



## turkel (Apr 17, 2018)

Buy an encore package when you do a presentation on your upcoming timeshare trip. Depending on the price you could get over 100k points with the encore plus 25k for going.


----------



## catharsis (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.
> 
> I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?
> 
> ...


Points transferred from spg do not count
Points transferred from your wife (note that more than 50k can be transferred, as long as it's once per year and in order to complete a (potentially-cancellable) reservation.

So theoretically you could buy 50k Mr, so could your wife, you could buy 30k spg and transfer them to your wife's spg, and your wife could buy 4k spg herself., Your wife would then transfer 34k spg to her Mr account (=102k) add the 50k she has purchased and transfer the 152k to you.... Add 50k you purchase yourself and you have just legitimately added 202k points to your MR account.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## catharsis (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to prepay 2019 maintenance fees in order to get MR Points early for timeshare conversions?


Yes, assuming you mean to get points for the Marriott purchase by using an MR rewards credit card?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

catharsis said:


> Yes, assuming you mean to get points for the Marriott purchase by using an MR rewards credit card?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



No, I meant to get the 200K conversion to MR Points for 2 timeshares (100K ea).


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 17, 2018)

With the new system, it looks like the number of points does not matter for lifetime status?  Was there anything that said timeshare stay nights will/won't count toward lifetime status. Also for the 50 nights for suite upgrades is that 50 paid nights or do timeshare nights, credit card nights, free stays count? I am Lifetime Gold now and was trying to get to Lifetime Platinum before the end of this year.  I think I would have the number of points but not nights.  I will be given LIfetime Platinum Status in the new program, so I don't think there is any need to try and chase Lifetime Platinum Status now.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

catharsis said:


> Points transferred from spg do not count
> Points transferred from your wife (note that more than 50k can be transferred, as long as it's once per year and in order to complete a (potentially-cancellable) reservation.
> 
> So theoretically you could buy 50k Mr, so could your wife, you could buy 30k spg and transfer them to your wife's spg, and your wife could buy 4k spg herself., Your wife would then transfer 34k spg to her Mr account (=102k) add the 50k she has purchased and transfer the 152k to you.... Add 50k you purchase yourself and you have just legitimately added 202k points to your MR account.
> ...



Interesting. So I could theoretically make a 180K point reservation by calling Marriott and asking them to rollover 152K of her points to my account and those points would all count toward my LT status?


----------



## catharsis (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Interesting. So I could theoretically make a 180K point reservation by calling Marriott and asking them to rollover 152K of her points to my account and those points would all count toward my LT status?


Yes 100% ... BUT needs a little organising as they can only transfer EXACTLY the points required to complete the reservation (to the nearest 1000) ... This annual one time exception is explicitly defined in writing in the MR Ts&Cs but I'm on a mobile device so don't have the link easily to hand.

Not for this purpose but in order to purchase a travel package before they disappear I transferred 162000 points to my wife's account last night.  Transfer process finished a few hours ago. .... Perhaps took 18 hours total to complete.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

Carlsbadguy said:


> With the new system, it looks like the number of points does not matter for lifetime status?  Was there anything that said timeshare stay nights will/won't count toward lifetime status. Also for the 50 nights for suite upgrades is that 50 paid nights or do timeshare nights, credit card nights, free stays count? I am Lifetime Gold now and was trying to get to Lifetime Platinum before the end of this year.  I think I would have the number of points but not nights.  I will be given LIfetime Platinum Status in the new program, so I don't think there is any need to try and chase Lifetime Platinum Status now.




I don't know what the requirements will be at the end of the year. I do not want to be LT Gold in the new system. I want to be LT Gold in the current system before August. Then I would be LT Platinum in the new system. Basically I would keep the same perks as I have now.

If I do not get 200K MR Points before August, there is a chance I will not have the ability to be LT Platinum in the new system and would end up LT Gold, which has no value to me. That would be equal to today's LT Silver.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

catharsis said:


> Yes 100% ... BUT needs a little organising as they can only transfer EXACTLY the points required to complete the reservation (to the nearest 1000) ... This annual one time exception is explicitly defined in writing in the MR Ts&Cs but I'm on a mobile device so don't have the link easily to hand.
> 
> Not for this purpose but in order to purchase a travel package before they disappear I transferred 162000 points to my wife's account last night.  Transfer process finished a few hours ago. .... Perhaps took 18 hours total to complete.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Great! And the 162K showed up in her lifetime stats?


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> I don't know what the requirements will be at the end of the year. I do not want to be LT Gold in the new system. I want to be LT Gold in the current system before August. Then I would be LT Platinum in the new system. Basically I would keep the same perks as I have now.
> 
> If I do not get 200K MR Points before August, there is a chance I will not have the ability to be LT Platinum in the new system and would end up LT Gold, which has no value to me. That would be equal to today's LT Silver.


You have up until Dec 31st 2018 to gain lifetime status under the old criteria.  By converting your 2 2019 Marriott timeshare now, you will get the credit in Oct or so.  You will make lifetime Gold under current criteria. The new program will then make it lifetime platinum.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Apr 17, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> You have up until Dec 31st 2018 to gain lifetime status under the old criteria.  By converting your 2 2019 Marriott timeshare now, you will get the credit in Oct or so.  You will make lifetime Gold under current criteria. The new program will then make it lifetime platinum.






I believe this new program (and the 12/31/2018 deadline) is deliberately designed to indirectly force people into turning their weeks into Marriott Reward Points (which they otherwise wouldn't have done).



.


----------



## catharsis (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Great! And the 162K showed up in her lifetime stats?


I haven't checked but they are normal transferred points so no reason why not.

Assume unless I edit that I will check this evening and that they did count towards her lifetime total 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> You have up until Dec 31st 2018 to gain lifetime status under the old criteria.  By converting your 2 2019 Marriott timeshare now, you will get the credit in Oct or so.  You will make lifetime Gold under current criteria. The new program will then make it lifetime platinum.



This would be the best possible news. I never saw the 12/31/18 date mentioned for LT status. Can you tell me where you read this?


----------



## catharsis (Apr 17, 2018)

catharsis said:


> I haven't checked but they are normal transferred points so no reason why not.
> 
> Assume unless I edit that I will check this evening and that they did count towards her lifetime total
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


So the news is mixed.

1. The CSR messed up and only transferred 59k points so I will have to call back and get someone competent 

2. My wife's lifetime total went up by 50k

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

I pasted that paragraph in one of the posts.  Here it is again.
Here is the verbiage on the new lifetime elite program and grandfathering.

In August, we’ll have three Lifetime Elite tiers, each with its own nights and Elite tenure thresholds. Once you achieve a Lifetime Elite tier, you’ll never go below it, and your points will never expire. If you have previously achieved Lifetime Elite status in Rewards or SPG, we will honor that Lifetime Elite status in the new program (see below). In addition, when you combine Rewards and SPG accounts we will combine your lifetime activity across both toward Lifetime Elite status in the new combined program. Members will have until year-end 2018 to complete stays in order to achieve the Lifetime Elite status thresholds to be grandfathered in at the previous thresholds for Rewards or SPG.

Existing Lifetime Elite members will receive the following status in August:

SPG:

Lifetime Gold members receive Lifetime Gold Elite status
Lifetime Platinum members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
MARRIOTT REWARDS/THE RITZ-CARLTON REWARDS:

Lifetime Silver Elite members receive Lifetime Silver Elite status.
Lifetime Gold Elite members receive Lifetime Platinum Elite status.
Lifetime Platinum Elite members are grandfathered into Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite status.


----------



## icydog (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to prepay 2019 maintenance fees in order to get MR Points early for timeshare conversions?


Yes you can prepay your maintenance fees. I saw a place to do that last year when I paid my MF for 2018. And yes, you can deposit your weeks for MRP now as well.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

Marriott takes their time to deposit the points, which is independent of whether you prepay MF or not.  I have been putting in my MRP conversion in March but they will only show up around Oct.  But timing should not be a problem as you have until year end to achieve the current Lifetime Gold Elite. 

I am in a similar boat.  I have 2M points but short on nights.  By Dec 31st, I have been tracking to 498 nights.  We just took out our Marriott Visa and plan to put 6K spending on it for the next couple of months to get the 2 nights.


----------



## mav (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.
> 
> I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?
> 
> ...



  Please see my new thread New Chase Bank Marriott credit card . Sign up bonus is 100,000 points. My thread is in this Marriott forum. And yes, the purchase of 50,000 points directly from Marriott count towards lifetime.


----------



## icydog (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so happy I completed the necessary nights for LT Platinum Elite status at the end of 2017. 

Most of my earned nights were from timeshare stays but a lot were from using Rewards for stays. 

I wonder if that will change in August. I hope timeshare nights and reward nights will still count toward elite status. 

Here's another wrinkle, and it may have been covered already (sorry),but will the Chairman's Club MVCI Elite Level still equate to Platinum Elite---soon to be Marriott Platinum Premier Elite Status??


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

icydog said:


> Here's another wrinkle, and it may have been covered already (sorry),but will the Chairman's Club MVCI Elite Level still equate to Platinum Elite---soon to be Marriott Platinum Premier Elite Status??



We can only speculate that it SHOULD translate to Platinum Premier Elite status but as far as I know there is no official word yet.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

> Members will have until year-end 2018 to complete stays in order to achieve the Lifetime Elite status thresholds to be grandfathered in at the previous thresholds for Rewards or SPG.



This is the most important statement, but it doesn't mention grandfathering thresholds for points, only stays. Thoughts?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Marriott takes their time to deposit the points, which is independent of whether you prepay MF or not.  I have been putting in my MRP conversion in March but they will only show up around Oct.  But timing should not be a problem as you have until year end to achieve the current Lifetime Gold Elite.
> 
> I am in a similar boat.  I have 2M points but short on nights.  By Dec 31st, I have been tracking to 498 nights.  We just took out our Marriott Visa and plan to put 6K spending on it for the next couple of months to get the 2 nights.



Couldn't you just burn 15K points for 2 nights at a Cat 1 hotel?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

mav said:


> Please see my new thread New Chase Bank Marriott credit card . Sign up bonus is 100,000 points. My thread is in this Marriott forum. And yes, the purchase of 50,000 points directly from Marriott count towards lifetime.



Thank you, Yes, I'm aware of purchasing the 50K, as I have done it before. I've also transferred 50K from wife's account before. 
I wouldn't have enough time to wait 60 days, get that particular new Marriott card, reach the spending limit, and have points post before the end of July.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Couldn't you just burn 15K points for 2 nights at a Cat 1 hotel?


Cheaper to spend 6K on the card than to do mattress run.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> This is the most important statement, but it doesn't mention grandfathering thresholds for points, only stays. Thoughts?


Because whoever wrote this forgot that current Marriott Elite status as a points component, probably written by a SPG employee.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 17, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> Seeing talk about cancelling current Marriott card, wait 60 days, and reapply for new one with 100K bonus.  No details yet, but worth watching for.



For current MR Chase card holders, there is speculation that there will be a bonus points incentive to upgrade to the new Chase MR card when it debuts (instead of having the account get closed). Hope the bonus is substantial. The new card holder application is supposed to be 100k. Would be nice to see at least a 50k bonus offer for current account holders to upgrade.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.
> 
> I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?
> 
> ...



Remember, you have until 12/31/18 to accumulate nights/points toward lifetime status.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

kds4 said:


> For current MR Chase card holders, there is speculation that there will be a bonus points incentive to upgrade to the new Chase MR card when it debuts (instead of having the account get closed). Hope the bonus is substantial. The new card holder application is supposed to be 100k. Would be nice to see at least a 50k bonus offer for current account holders to upgrade.


I need the 15 nights bonus on my card anniversary in June to get me to the finish line of 500 nights for Marriott Lifetime Gold.  I hope they don't yank that card prematurely as it is still showing on their website with the card benefits details.  Everything that I read is that the new credit cards get 15 nights bonus, not stackable, in 2019.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 17, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I need the 15 nights bonus on my card anniversary in June to get me to the finish line of 500 nights for Marriott Lifetime Gold.  I hope they don't yank that card prematurely as it is still showing on their website with the card benefits details.  Everything that I read is that the new credit cards get 15 nights bonus, not stackable, in 2019.



Launch date for the new Marriott Premier Plus Chase card has been reported as 5/3/18. Also, everyone should be aware of the '5/24' rule that Chase uses. Chase denies applications for many new Chase credit cards if the applicant has opened five or more accounts across _all_ banks in the last 24 months — hence “5/24.” So, if you have already opened 4 credit accounts anywhere in the past 24 months, there is a good chance that Chase will deny an application for this card (at least until your oldest account application of the last 5 accounts you opened becomes more than 2 years old).


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Launch date for the new Marriott Premier Plus Chase card has been reported as 5/3/18. Also, everyone should be aware of the '5/24' rule that Chase uses. Chase denies applications for many new Chase credit cards if the applicant has opened five or more accounts across _all_ banks in the last 24 months — hence “5/24.” So, if you have already opened 4 credit accounts anywhere in the past 24 months, there is a good chance that Chase will deny an application for this card (at least until your oldest account application of the last 5 accounts you opened becomes more than 2 years old).


I am not interested in getting the new Marriott card.  When I looked at the card, it will be identical to the SPG Amex that I have currently.  My intention is to close my Marriott Card after we get our lifetime status.  We will keep the SPG Amex, which I get discounted membership fees every year without requesting for it in the first place, and Chase Sapphire Reserve.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 17, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Remember, you have until 12/31/18 to accumulate nights/points toward lifetime status.



Since I am already good with nights, I am praying you are correct about the "points" portion of this statement.  I gave Marriott one Legends Edge week for 100K points already.  I am thinking now I may just buy 50K and then transfer another 50K from the wife (after an SPG conversion).




VacationForever said:


> I am not interested in getting the new Marriott card.  When I looked at the card, it will be identical to the SPG Amex that I have currently.  My intention is to close my Marriott Card after we get our lifetime status.  We will keep the SPG Amex, which I get discounted membership fees every year without requesting for it in the first place, and Chase Sapphire Reserve.



I too will probably be closing one card, if my lifetime status goes as planned.  I just don't know which one.  I have managed to use the free night with the Marriott card in the past, but right now I have 2 certs in my account and nothing planned for use with one expiring in July.  I use the Sapphire Reserve card more than anything else.


----------



## frankf3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I agree with the posts above that state if you are close to a lifetime status tier, you have until December 31, 2018 to make that threshold. My source is the Marriott FAQ here: https://members.marriott.com/faq/#what-is-happening-to-lifetime-status

I'm in the same spot as I would have qualified for lifetime Platinum next year and now need to determine whether I can (and want to) accelerate enough points and nights.  I'm at about 700 nights and 1.83 million points, so need ~50 nights and 170k points.  I would have hit 720 and 1.9m via anticipated travel by year end.  This is a one time chance for me to be grandfathered in to LT Platinum Premier.


----------



## dneveu (Apr 18, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Since I am already good with nights, I am praying you are correct about the "points" portion of this statement.  I gave Marriott one Legends Edge week for 100K points already.  I am thinking now I may just buy 50K and then transfer another 50K from the wife (after an SPG conversion).



Like you I have converted a timeshare week but still need further points to reach a lifetime status I’d like to achieve.  I am close.  Can you advise what  is the cost to purchase 50k points.   I’d like to compare that to cost of having converting another 2019 timeshare week.  Thank you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 18, 2018)

dneveu said:


> Can you advise what  is the cost to purchase 50k points.


$625


----------



## dneveu (Apr 18, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> $625



Thank you

Just discovered something extremely helpful.    Deadline to convert vacation club trust points to MR is 9 months before end of use year.  So my 2018 trust points having a calendar year would have need to converted by 3/31/18 and I missed that.   So I just banked them.   Banking them changes the use year making eligible to trade for MR Points till 10/6/19.  This is great. I don’t have to convert 2019 trust points but I can convert the 2018 banked Points. This allows me to reach my target.  This is also cheaper than converting an entire 2019 timeshare week to MR points (Which I can subsequently trade for 2019 Trust points).  Flexibility with points keeps getting better.


----------



## del2327 (Apr 18, 2018)

"





thinze3 said:


> This is the most important statement, but it doesn't mention grandfathering thresholds for points, only stays. Thoughts?



I have had the same concern.  However, in this post from thepointsguy.com (https://thepointsguy.com/news/marriotts-david-flueck-combined-program-questions/), there is a video of an interview he did with David Flueck, SVP of Global Loyalty for Marriott International and during the interview, Flueck basically stated "For this year [2018], all of the existing requirements for Lifetime continue, so people who are really close can still hit Lifetime status this year."  The quoted text is from the post from The Points Guy, but in the video, that is what was said.

We'd still like to reach the requirements for Lifetime Gold before 8/1/18.  Already transferred 50,000 to my wife's account.  Is it confirmed that the purchase of points from Marriott will add to Lifetime totals?


----------



## del2327 (Apr 18, 2018)

After I posted this I read a post in another thread that purchased points have previously been added to Lifetime totals so we go that way to pick up the last amount of points needed.  Thank you Nitemaire!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2018)

Be careful with points transfers. While they will add to your lifetime points, they also subtract from the lifetime points of the person transferring out. You can possibly take someone who meets lifetime status below the requirements for lifetime status.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 18, 2018)

frankf3 said:


> I agree with the posts above that state if you are close to a lifetime status tier, you have until December 31, 2018 to make that threshold. My source is the Marriott FAQ here: https://members.marriott.com/faq/#what-is-happening-to-lifetime-status
> 
> I'm in the same spot as I would have qualified for lifetime Platinum next year and now need to determine whether I can (and want to) accelerate enough points and nights.  I'm at about 700 nights and 1.83 million points, so need ~50 nights and 170k points.  I would have hit 720 and 1.9m via anticipated travel by year end.  This is a one time chance for me to be grandfathered in to LT Platinum Premier.



There are several good options to generate points. Coming up with the 50 nights is a bit tougher. The easiest way I see is to connect with a local Fairfield Inn and book a meeting room (worth 10 nights each time) and have a family cook-out. Hold 5 of these 'meetings' before 12/31/18 and you will have your 50 nights.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 18, 2018)

del2327 said:


> "
> 
> I have had the same concern.  However, in this post from thepointsguy.com (https://thepointsguy.com/news/marriotts-david-flueck-combined-program-questions/), there is a video of an interview he did with David Flueck, SVP of Global Loyalty for Marriott International and during the interview, Flueck basically stated "For this year [2018], all of the existing requirements for Lifetime continue, so people who are really close can still hit Lifetime status this year."  The quoted text is from the post from The Points Guy, but in the video, that is what was said.
> 
> We'd still like to reach the requirements for Lifetime Gold before 8/1/18.  Already transferred 50,000 to my wife's account.  Is it confirmed that the purchase of points from Marriott will add to Lifetime totals?




I am worried that I will get the 200K points required to reach lifetime Gold and get the "Congratulations. You have reached Lifetime Gold status." in December. I want it to also say "which is Lifetime Platinum under our new system."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 18, 2018)

I would get the new Marriott cc, and I will definitely get it for us.  

I would also get the Starwood Amex, while it is still being offered, and you can build points through Manufactured Spend, them transfer them over to MR for 3X points.  

Manufactured Spend:
Go to Simon Mall either in person or online and buy $5K in gift cards for $3.95 per $500 card.  The shipping fee for mailing the 10 cards is $.49.  I do about $50K per month lately.  Then get money orders from Walmart with the cards, then deposit them into your checking account.  Get $999.12 money order (.88 for the money order), ask Walmart employee at customer service to take $500 first as payment, then swipe again for the additional $500.  

Some Walmart stores are becoming difficult about money orders and Visa debit cards.  We are about 50/50 for the Walmarts in our area.  Rick is about ready to challenge the CS reps who won't do it at all.  I keep telling him we should just say, "Okay, no problem," then leave.  He is asking why too much.  They say their managers are not allowing it.  That is probably not necessarily true.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 18, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would get the new Marriott cc, and I will definitely get it for us.
> 
> I would also get the Starwood Amex, while it is still being offered, and you can build points through Manufactured Spend, them transfer them over to MR for 3X points.
> 
> ...



Wow. That may be totally legit, but after reading through it I think the only thing I missed seeing was a reference to the Nigerian prince who wants to share his fortune with you (if you just send a small fee) ...  

Good for you if you have figured out a way to manufacture spend on such a large scale.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 18, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would get the new Marriott cc, and I will definitely get it for us.
> 
> I would also get the Starwood Amex, while it is still being offered, and you can build points through Manufactured Spend, them transfer them over to MR for 3X points.  ...



Marriott card is an option to help. Can I get the card in May, reach the spending limit, pay the bill, and get the points into my account before August 1st ?

Transferred points from SPG do not currently count toward LT status with Marriott.  I already tested it. Now, obviously it will work after August, but after August is what I am worried about.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 18, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Wow. That may be totally legit, but after reading through it I think the only thing I missed seeing was a reference to the Nigerian prince who wants to share his fortune with you (if you just send a small fee) ...
> 
> Good for you if you have figured out a way to manufacture spend on such a large scale.


By Flyertalk standards, I am a rookie, but I have been doing this for about 8 years.  We build points and miles quickly and will definitely fly first class next year to Europe.  I see no reason to fly in economy with the points we have built over the last many years.  We never pay for airfare, but there is a cost to the points, so it ain't free.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 18, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> I am worried that I will get the 200K points required to reach lifetime Gold and get the "Congratulations. You have reached Lifetime Gold status." in December. I want it to also say "which is Lifetime Platinum under our new system."


My last 10 nights to make 500 nights wil come in early Dec and post-Christmas overseas hotel stays.  It is going to cut pretty close for me, but I am going with what they have published that we have until year end to get us to the finish line.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 18, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> My last 10 nights to make 500 nights wil come in early Dec and post-Christmas overseas hotel stays.  It is going to cut pretty close for me, but I am going with what they have published that we have until year end to get us to the finish line.



Depending on how close to New Year's you travel, your final nights may not post until after 1/1/19. I would be prepared to call MR Customer Service to ensure you are properly credited to the correct level in 2019.


----------



## NJDave (Apr 18, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.
> 
> I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?
> 
> ...




Does your wife have a Chase Marriott card.  If not, she could get the Marriott card and transfer the points to you. You could also get points for referring her.  You could do the same with Starwood Amex.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 18, 2018)

NJDave said:


> Does your wife have a Chase Marriott card.  If not, she could get the Marriott card and transfer the points to you. You could also get points for referring her.  You could do the same with Starwood Amex.


Starwood amex converted points do not count towards marriott lifetime point total.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rsackett (Apr 18, 2018)

frank808 said:


> Starwood amex converted points do not count towards marriott lifetime point total.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Do we know if that is still true after the systems join?

Ray


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 18, 2018)

rsackett said:


> Do we know if that is still true after the systems join?
> 
> Ray


New system does not count points anymore.  However when you are wanting to grandfather your status by year end, you need to play by the old rules.   Marriott under current rules count points, SPG does not.   So you can still accumulate points for Marriott under the current practice until end of the year.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 19, 2018)

rsackett said:


> Do we know if that is still true after the systems join?
> 
> Ray


I have transferred SPG points to Marriott and the Marriott LT total did not change. The question is, will points currently in your SPG be tallied with those in your Marriott account at the time of reckoning (midnight July 31st). Maybe not, but this is probably your best chance.

I have about 22K SPG points that would help me greatly toward reaching my 200K Marriott points needed if they do tally the points.  I'm actually thinking about buying a few more.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 19, 2018)

del2327 said:


> After I posted this I read a post in another thread that purchased points have previously been added to Lifetime totals so we go that way to pick up the last amount of points needed.  Thank you Nitemaire!


You're welcome 

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpa2825 (Apr 19, 2018)

frankf3 said:


> I agree with the posts above that state if you are close to a lifetime status tier, you have until December 31, 2018 to make that threshold. My source is the Marriott FAQ here: https://members.marriott.com/faq/#what-is-happening-to-lifetime-status
> 
> I'm in the same spot as I would have qualified for lifetime Platinum next year and now need to determine whether I can (and want to) accelerate enough points and nights.  I'm at about 700 nights and 1.83 million points, so need ~50 nights and 170k points.  I would have hit 720 and 1.9m via anticipated travel by year end.  This is a one time chance for me to be grandfathered in to LT Platinum Premier.



I'm in the same boat. I read somewhere (Points Guy, I think) that the only way to achieve LT Plat Prem is by being LT Plat prior to 12.31.18 and getting grandfathered into that role. After 1.1.19, I don't think there is a way to "earn" LT Plat Prem status.

For me, I am 43 nights and 121k points short of LT Plat. I have some Marriott Vacation Club nights upcoming in May. Will those count toward my 43? 

I may have a few LT SPG nights as well (5-10). Will those count toward the 43? How can I find out where my LT SPG nights are reflected?

I have the MR Platinum Signature Visa. How do you tell when your account anniversary is and when the 15 nights get added? Also, for every $3k spent you pick up a night, so that could help bridge that gap, right? 

Assuming the above is correct, I think I am inclined to try to earn LT Plat Prem in the new system by achieving LT Plat in the current system prior to 12.31.18. At a minimum, it gets to 75% bonus rather than 50% and the SNA is better (although, admittedly, I have no clue what SNA is since I am coming from the MR world rather than SPG.)


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 19, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I read somewhere (Points Guy, I think) that the only way to achieve LT Plat Prem is by being LT Plat prior to 12.31.18 and getting grandfathered into that role. After 1.1.19, I don't think there is a way to "earn" LT Plat Prem status.
> 
> For me, I am 43 nights and 121k points short of LT Plat. I have some Marriott Vacation Club nights upcoming in May. Will those count toward my 43?
> 
> ...


MVC nights count.

From my interpretation, you cannot mix the 2 brands of nights when you are trying to grandfather and you have to use current threshold criteria.

The 15 nights are awarded at anniversary month of when you signed up.  You can go back and look at your cc history.

The 1 night per 3K is still in effect for the current/old card.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 19, 2018)

NJDave said:


> Does your wife have a Chase Marriott card.  If not, she could get the Marriott card and transfer the points to you. You could also get points for referring her.  You could do the same with Starwood Amex.



No, my wife does not have the Marriott Chase Card. I will be transferring Marriott points from her account to mine anyway. Since SPG has points on sale right now (SPG 17K for $387 vs Marriott 50K for $625), I may buy those in her SPG account and transfer them to her Marriott and then to my Marriott account.  I assume this will work.  I've read conflicting things about this get-around trick on Flyertalk and how it might backfire.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 19, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> No, my wife does not have the Marriott Chase Card. I will be transferring Marriott points from her account to mine anyway. Since SPG has points on sale right now (SPG 17K for $387 vs Marriott 50K for $625), I may buy those in her SPG account and transfer them to her Marriott and then to my Marriott account.  I assume this will work.  I've read conflicting things about this get-around trick on Flyertalk and how it might backfire.



Not knowing how many points your DW has in her account, the system likely will not be able to differentiate the points you buy into her SPG account as the ones you are transferring to MR (unless you are transferring her full balance). One suggestion may be to not transfer the exact amount you buy in her SPG account. For example, buy 18k into her SPG account but only transfer 17k to her MR (aka: 51k) and then only 50k to your MR from hers. Keeping the amounts from lining up exactly may 'blur' the trail perhaps and make it less likely it backfires on you?


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 19, 2018)

kds4 said:


> Not knowing how many points your DW has in her account, the system likely will not be able to differentiate the points you buy into her SPG account as the ones you are transferring to MR (unless you are transferring her full balance). One suggestion may be to not transfer the exact amount you buy in her SPG account. For example, buy 18k into her SPG account but only transfer 17k to her MR (aka: 51k) and then only 50k to your MR from hers. Keeping the amounts from lining up exactly may 'blur' the trail perhaps and make it less likely it backfires on you?



Good idea. She has about 45K, but at the price SPG is selling points, I was planning on making a purchase in both our SPG accounts anyway.  They'll get transferred to Marriott in August.
 .... travel package in 2020.


----------



## jpa2825 (Apr 20, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> MVC nights count.
> 
> From my interpretation, you cannot mix the 2 brands of nights when you are trying to grandfather and you have to use current threshold criteria.
> 
> ...



Just trying to confirm that the 15 nights and 1 night per 3k add to both your annual quota AND your lifetime count. If yes, 28 (24 after we get back from HHI) will be much more manageable to achieve than 43.


----------



## Fasttr (Apr 20, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> Just trying to confirm that the 15 nights and 1 night per 3k add to both your annual quota AND your lifetime count. If yes, 28 (24 after we get back from HHI) will be much more manageable to achieve than 43.


Confirmed.


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 20, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> Just trying to confirm that the 15 nights and 1 night per 3k add to both your annual quota AND your lifetime count. If yes, 28 (24 after we get back from HHI) will be much more manageable to achieve than 43.



Yes to the annual quota and lifetime count.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 21, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> Just trying to confirm that the 15 nights and 1 night per 3k add to both your annual quota AND your lifetime count. If yes, 28 (24 after we get back from HHI) will be much more manageable to achieve than 43.


Just so it's very clear. Yes to both. 

3rd time's a charm 

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Cancelled my Chase Marriott card 7 days ago and it is still showing in my online account with my 2 other Chase cards.
Any idea how long it will take to clear from my account?  Is that the minimum time that I should wait to apply for the new card?  Really don't want to wait a full month if at all possible.


----------



## jpa2825 (Apr 30, 2018)

Rather than opening a new thread, I thought I'd ask question here first. 

Is there a way to see a night by night breakdown of all your night credits over some recent period (1 yr or so)? Basically like the activity page on the website but for nights rather than points.

As discussed above, I am at 707 and striving to get to 750 by AUG / DEC to achieve LT Platinum Premier. As such, I have an interest in making sure all of my nights have been credited and knowing when some of the others will come into the system. I can't easily find when my 15 nights from Chase Marriott Rewards Signature Visa will hit (you can only look back 90 days online and the annual summary from last year doesn't show the $95 annual fee). I also don't know when my last night for $3k spend hit to determine how close I am to the next night. Finally, I found from the points summary that they had missed a 2 night stay, so I filled out the form to get them to credit those 2 nights (I luckily had a parking receipt for the stay in my expense reports because the company paid the room rate & taxes directly).

Just want to make sure I know what I need and when I need it.


----------



## rsackett (Apr 30, 2018)

I wish I needed 200K MR points!  I need 600K to make Gold, not even going to try.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 30, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> Rather than opening a new thread, I thought I'd ask question here first.
> 
> Is there a way to see a night by night breakdown of all your night credits over some recent period (1 yr or so)? Basically like the activity page on the website but for nights rather than points.
> 
> ...


I recommend calling them.

Sent from my sweet Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hpy2go (May 8, 2018)

This posting probably could go in any one of several topics.  I'm just going to guess this one is as good as any. 

I'm in the points-accelerated mode as well.  Need 300K to get to LT Platinum.  Trying to figure out if its worth the push to get that done in the current program.   Is there a difference between the new LT Platinum and the LT Platinum Premier Elite that makes the effort worth it?  I have the nights, but need the points.  I can get 100K with the new CC.  That gets me closer...  A new Business CC and a few other things might get me within reach.  Again, is it worth the push?

I applied for the new CC - hoping to get it before our Aruba Surf Club trip next month.  Multiple reasons that that will be good.

I guess I may lose the 1 night credit for each $3000 spent, but now that I have the nights for LT Platinum, that seems to matter less.  Isn't it all about the points now?

Did anyone else notice that on the Marriott website, they can no longer see their lifetime points?  I thought that was interesting.

I also have a 7 night certificate (cat 1-5:  I know I'll upgrade that).  (We used our first 7 night certificate for a week at the Mauna Kea - nice!)  Combining that with the SW Companion pass (BTW, thanks to TUG for helping me see that loophole last year.  Boy, that's been worth $thousands... We're still on the Great Southwest Airline Adventure year.  One place per month!), a nice week in Cabo sounds about right later this year.  JW Marriott for a week?  Of course are they going to change the categories, so I'll have to add more points for the upgrade?  Maybe I should get the reservation before any changes in value.

Sigh.  I wish I had the cycles to make sure I was maximizing opportunity.  Maybe my TUG brethren can help me see the right approach...


----------



## jpa2825 (May 8, 2018)

hpy2go said:


> This posting probably could go in any one of several topics.  I'm just going to guess this one is as good as any.
> 
> I'm in the points-accelerated mode as well.  Need 300K to get to LT Platinum.  Trying to figure out if its worth the push to get that done in the current program.   Is there a difference between the new LT Platinum and the LT Platinum Premier Elite that makes the effort worth it?  I have the nights, but need the points.  I can get 100K with the new CC.  That gets me closer...  A new Business CC and a few other things might get me within reach.  Again, is it worth the push?
> 
> ...


 As I see it, biggest bonus to LT Platinum Premier over LT Platinum (which you’d get presumably because you are already LT Gold) is the 25% bonus points on stays (75% rather than 50%). Also, it doesn’t appear there is anyway to achieve LT Platinum Premier except for those that achieve LT Platinum before AUG / DEC 31. 

There are some suite night differences as well (SNA) but I don’t fully understand those.


----------



## bazzap (May 8, 2018)

hpy2go said:


> This posting probably could go in any one of several topics.  I'm just going to guess this one is as good as any.
> 
> I'm in the points-accelerated mode as well.  Need 300K to get to LT Platinum.  Trying to figure out if its worth the push to get that done in the current program.   Is there a difference between the new LT Platinum and the LT Platinum Premier Elite that makes the effort worth it?  I have the nights, but need the points.  I can get 100K with the new CC.  That gets me closer...  A new Business CC and a few other things might get me within reach.  Again, is it worth the push?
> 
> ...


I am not sure how widespread it was that on the Marriott website members can no longer see their lifetime points?
Whenever I have looked recently, this information has always been displayed there.


----------



## Fasttr (May 8, 2018)

bazzap said:


> I am not sure how widespread it was that on the Marriott website members can no longer see their lifetime points?
> Whenever I have looked recently, this informations has always been displayed there.


Agreed...I just checked and mine are still listed.


----------



## thinze3 (May 8, 2018)

I cannot find my lifetime points listed online either. I only can see lifetime nights. And on the Marriott app it has my lifetime nights correct but has "0" as lifetime points.


----------



## l0410z (May 8, 2018)

My lifetime points are missing as is my lifetime gold status.  It only has my lifetime nights (610), my 2018 stats and what is required to renew platinum elite.  I have no change of getting to 750 by year end so my 2.5m lifetimes points that are missing doesnt concern me but if either was reachable in 2018, I would want access to this info.   I am sure what ever the issue is will be fixed.


----------



## Fasttr (May 8, 2018)

My account is a bit weird... when I first sign in, it takes me to the old looking site, and if I click My Account, and then Account Overview, it takes me to the new looking site.  And it forces me to sign in again to get to the new looking site.

I can see my lifetime nights and lifetime points in the old looking site, but if I flip to the new looking site, only my lifetime nights are shown.

That may explain why some are reporting seeing them, and others are not.

ETA]  Not sure if this works for everybody, but when I am in the new version, and if I click my name in upper right corner, then click Platinum Benefits (yours may be Gold or Silver or whatever) on the page that pops up, it takes me back to the old version of the site, and I can click on Marriott Rewards Overview in the menu bar and from the screen that pops up after that, I can click Nights under my current year nights and up pops up the screen with lifetime nights and lifetime points.  Give it a shot and see if it works for those that have lost the lifetime points viewing ability.


----------



## kds4 (May 8, 2018)

I just checked as well. Lifetime nights are visible but not lifetime points.


----------



## hpy2go (May 8, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> My account is a bit weird... when I first sign in, it takes me to the old looking site, and if I click My Account, and then Account Overview, it takes me to the new looking site.  And it forces me to sign in again to get to the new looking site.
> 
> I can see my lifetime nights and lifetime points in the old looking site, but if I flip to the new looking site, only my lifetime nights are shown.
> 
> ...



Very creative!  I'm impressed   But seriously, thanks for that method.  At least the numbers are what I expect. 

Now, how to get the needed points...


----------



## bazzap (May 9, 2018)

Well I guess this is one way of hiding the problem.
Another extended website outage for maintenance
Or could it be action to resolve the problem - ever the optimist!
I guess I will try again this afternoon (UK time)
*Dear Owners,*
Due to system maintenance, this Website will not be available from approximately 11.55 p.m. EDT on Tuesday, May 8 until approximately 8:00 a.m. EDT on Wednesday, May 9. Should you require assistance, please contact Owner Services at 1-800-845-4226 (if your resort is in the United States or Canada) or 1-800-650-5720 (if your resort is located in Europe or Asia).
Thank you.


----------



## thinze3 (May 11, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> My account is a bit weird... when I first sign in, it takes me to the old looking site, and if I click My Account, and then Account Overview, it takes me to the new looking site.  And it forces me to sign in again to get to the new looking site.
> 
> I can see my lifetime nights and lifetime points in the old looking site, but if I flip to the new looking site, only my lifetime nights are shown.
> 
> ...




This still works.  It may be a good way and time for people to print this information out before its completely gone.
Try to sign in and use this link, and then click "nights" as mentioned above.

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi


----------



## jpa2825 (May 11, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> This still works.  It may be a good way and time for people to print this information out before its completely gone.
> Try to sign in and use this link, and then click "nights" as mentioned above.
> 
> https://www.marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi



Worked for me as well. Just make sure to follow each step EXACTLY!!!


----------



## gblotter (May 11, 2018)

I need 255K points and 116 nights to achieve Lifetime Platinum.

I could get creative on earning points, but I don't see a path for earning that many nights before year end.


----------



## Quilter (May 11, 2018)

catharsis said:


> Points transferred from spg do not count
> Points transferred from your wife (note that more than 50k can be transferred, as long as it's once per year and in order to complete a (potentially-cancellable) reservation.
> 
> So theoretically you could buy 50k Mr, so could your wife, you could buy 30k spg and transfer them to your wife's spg, and your wife could buy 4k spg herself., Your wife would then transfer 34k spg to her Mr account (=102k) add the 50k she has purchased and transfer the 152k to you.... Add 50k you purchase yourself and you have just legitimately added 202k points to your MR account.
> ...



Can only transfer 50K to spouse per year.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Can only transfer 50K to spouse per year.


You can transfer an unlimited number of points if you do it at the time you are confirming an award. So you can theoretically make a long points reservation that requires 200,000 points and transfer those, then cancel that points reservation. The points don't transfer back.


----------



## pwrshift (May 12, 2018)

I found my status using the suggestions above and see it shows 1067 nights and 8,821,266 points with over 2 million points not yet used.  I've been lifetime Platinum for a few years.

Should I be worried about my status and/or points?  Also have 2 category 9 unused certificates in my account that expire close to the end of this year.  Was told recently that the certificates cannot be used of Starwood or Ritz hotels.

Any recommendations?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> I found my status using the suggestions above and see it shows 1067 nights and 8,821,266 points with over 2 million points not yet used.  I've been lifetime Platinum for a few years.
> 
> Should I be worried about my status and/or points?  Also have 2 category 9 unused certificates in my account that expire close to the end of this year.  Was told recently that the certificates cannot be used of Starwood or Ritz hotels.
> 
> Any recommendations?


I believe that after August 1, you can use those certificates to book any brand of hotel.


----------



## thinze3 (May 17, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> I found my status using the suggestions above and see it shows 1067 nights and 8,821,266 points with over 2 million points not yet used.  I've been lifetime Platinum for a few years.
> 
> Should I be worried about my status and/or points?  Also have 2 category 9 unused certificates in my account that expire close to the end of this year.  Was told recently that the certificates cannot be used of Starwood or Ritz hotels.
> 
> Any recommendations?




Sounds to me like you need to start making a new video. 
Maybe this time in Prague or Madrid .... or both.


----------



## icydog (May 17, 2018)

pwrshift said:


> I found my status using the suggestions above and see it shows 1067 nights and 8,821,266 points with over 2 million points not yet used.  I've been lifetime Platinum for a few years.
> 
> Should I be worried about my status and/or points?  Also have 2 category 9 unused certificates in my account that expire close to the end of this year.  Was told recently that the certificates cannot be used of Starwood or Ritz hotels.
> 
> Any recommendations?




I followed the link, however, at first, I completely overlooked lifetime points on my Reward summary page. I saw the lifetime nights but not the points. I just assumed that  lifetime points would be on a different screen than lifetime nights. I was mistaken.  

 But I did find all the information right there!  I also took a screenshot of the page, as someone on this thread suggested. 

Thanks to everyone on this thread for this valuable information.

I have this accumulation of points and nights.

Platinum Lifetime Status

Nights 854


Points 3,620,098


----------



## l0410z (May 17, 2018)

The linked above worked and I printed out the info.  610 nights and 2.4 M points.  I will finish the year at about 650 nights. I needed maybe another 18 months to get to Lifetime Platinum.  As a current Lifetime Gold I will become a Lifetime Platinum Elite with no path to Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.   So nights could become less of a big deal for me and depending on how the new Categories shake out, so may points.  I may start using my son's MR to get him moving along quicker.


----------



## BocaBoy (May 17, 2018)

l0410z said:


> The linked above worked and I printed out the info.  610 nights and 2.4 M points.  I will finish the year at about 650 nights. I needed maybe another 18 months to get to Lifetime Platinum.  As a current Lifetime Gold I will become a Lifetime Platinum Elite with no path to Lifetime Platinum Premier Elite.   So nights could become less of a big deal for me and depending on how the new Categories shake out, so may points.  *I may start using my son's MR to get him moving along quicker.*


Points will be irrelevant to status after December 31.  And this is not likely to change, because the Starwood system did not even have the capability to track points.  So using your son's MR Visa will get him points to redeem but does nothing to move him along towards lifetime levels.  Even the elite night for each $3K in credit card spend is going away, if I understand the new program accurately.  Using his MR number when you stay at a Marriott to get him nights credits (unless he is also staying there) would be a blatant abuse of the system and I hope that is not what you are considering.  You could possibly get your account and status revoked and for sure would also not get the elite perks during your stay if you did that.


----------



## icydog (May 17, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> New system does not count points anymore.  However when you are wanting to grandfather your status by year end, you need to play by the old rules.   Marriott under current rules count points, SPG does not.   So you can still accumulate points for Marriott under the current practice until end of the year.



Isn’t there a point system with SPG points equaling 3 Marriott points a piece.  If I lost all my points I’d be pi..ed


----------



## VacationForever (May 17, 2018)

icydog said:


> Isn’t there a point system with SPG points equaling 3 Marriott points a piece.  If I lost all my points I’d be pi..ed


I am referring to no points counting for lifetime status after this year.  Future years' elite status will be based on nights only.


----------



## hpy2go (May 17, 2018)

I guess I need to understand this 5/24 rule better.  I have one Marriott card, a Chase "Marriott Rewards" (black) card, which I've had for years.  I've just been denied a new Marriott Premier card - because I already have one (?).  I guess that they're seeing these as the same card. 

Also, it seems I'm not allowed to refer friends for a credit card.  Maybe I missed that window.

Is it worth calling them?

So much for two easy ways to get me most of the way there.


----------



## VacationForever (May 17, 2018)

From my reading, you can only have one Marriott Visa card.  You can either go through the upgrade route or cancel and appy later.  You may not get bonus points when you cancel and re-apply.

5/24 is another rule where you will get rejected if you have gotten 5 new credit cards within the past 24 months.


----------



## thinze3 (May 17, 2018)

hpy2go said:


> I guess I need to understand this 5/24 rule better.  I have one Marriott card, a Chase "Marriott Rewards" (black) card, which I've had for years.  I've just been denied a new Marriott Premier card - because I already have one (?).  I guess that they're seeing these as the same card.
> 
> Also, it seems I'm not allowed to refer friends for a credit card.  Maybe I missed that window.
> 
> ...



I think Chase does consider them to be basically the same. I cancelled my old Marriott Chase card a few weeks ago and am waiting for it to come off my Chase online portal, which it hasn't done yet.


----------



## icydog (May 17, 2018)

Is it too late to cancel my MR Visa? I applied for the new card but I never got an answer so I assume that’s a no!


----------



## jpa2825 (May 18, 2018)

If you book a cheap Marriott (e.g., Courtyard in a business area on a SUN night for $59) and then check-in via mobile and then never show up, do you get credit for both the night and your points just as if you had stayed there? Seems like you paid for it, so why wouldn't you get the credit?

What about if you have a reservation that is past the cutoff and you get charged for it? Do you get nights and points for that?


----------



## nanceetom (May 18, 2018)

I know I read about this a few months ago, and followed one of the directives and found the area that showed lifetime status, with points accumulated and earned nights.
I have checked the last few days, guess a little paranoid about merger, and want to make sure the information doesn't disappear or change.  
When I go to the benefit activity it lists us as Platinum elite, gives total accumulated nights, but for accumulated points, it states 0.
We have been Lifetime Platinum for 1.5 years.  Maybe I missed this, or am confused, how they will be stating benefit status.  Are they eliminating the Lifetime wording and total accumulated nights.  I printed all of this when someone on the forum brought this up a few months ago, so I do have a copy of how they used to post information. Thx


----------



## Olienh (May 18, 2018)

When I go into the My Account > Overview section and then click on "Details" under my current night count it shows my lifetime nights still.  It doesn't show total lifetime points anymore.


----------



## NiteMaire (May 18, 2018)

nanceetom said:


> I know I read about this a few months ago, and followed one of the directives and found the area that showed lifetime status, with points accumulated and earned nights.
> I have checked the last few days, guess a little paranoid about merger, and want to make sure the information doesn't disappear or change.
> When I go to the benefit activity it lists us as Platinum elite, gives total accumulated nights, but for accumulated points, it states 0.
> We have been Lifetime Platinum for 1.5 years.  Maybe I missed this, or am confused, how they will be stating benefit status.  Are they eliminating the Lifetime wording and total accumulated nights.  I printed all of this when someone on the forum brought this up a few months ago, so I do have a copy of how they used to post information. Thx





Olienh said:


> When I go into the My Account > Overview section and then click on "Details" under my current night count it shows my lifetime nights still.  It doesn't show total lifetime points anymore.



Login using this url:  https://www.marriott.com/rewards/rewards-program.mi

After successful login, click on "Nights"...the popup will have your lifetime status/points/nights.  Clicking "Status" or "Points" will not get you the info.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 18, 2018)

This was discussed at length toward the end of this thread.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/i-need-200k-mr-points.272809/page-4


----------



## icydog (May 18, 2018)

You have to show up.  Good thought though! 

Same as airline tickets, if you don’t show up you don’t get frequent flyer miles for the trip. If you don’t show up at the hotel you don’t get credit for that night.


----------



## thinze3 (May 21, 2018)

Well, it's been over a month since I cancelled the old card, so I went ahead and reapplied for the new Chase Marriott card. Everything went right through.  I will charge the $5000 required and hope the 100K MR points hit my account soon afterwards.


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2018)

This is what I got in an email on May 12th. I haven't heard a word since then.

_We have received your request for a Chase credit card. We'll let you know our decision by U.S. mail. This could take up to 30 days. 




Thank you for choosing Chase.
_
Edited to add.. I got this in US mail today, 
_"Thanks for applying but you already have a Marriott Rewards Premier credit card with us. We're sorry but we did not approve your request"_


----------



## mav (May 26, 2018)

icydog said:


> This is what I got in an email on May 12th. I haven't heard a word since then.
> 
> _We have received your request for a Chase credit card. We'll let you know our decision by U.S. mail. This could take up to 30 days.
> 
> ...



   You can call the lending dept. at Chase , give them the required info that it is you requesting to know whether or not you got the card,  and they can tell you over the phone.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 26, 2018)

mav said:


> You can call the lending dept. at Chase , give them the required info that it is you requesting to know whether or not you got the card,  and they can tell you over the phone.


Based on @icydog edit, she already knows she didn't get approval for the card.


----------



## mav (May 29, 2018)

Oh, sorry, I missed that update


----------



## jpa2825 (May 29, 2018)

mav said:


> You can call the lending dept. at Chase , give them the required info that it is you requesting to know whether or not you got the card,  and they can tell you over the phone.



Info on checking status of application and to request reconsideration of a denied application at http://www.cardrates.com/advice/chase-credit-card-application-status/


----------



## mav (May 31, 2018)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## JanT (Jun 20, 2018)

Ok, here's a question regarding the purchasing of 50K Marriott Reward Points and transferring them to a person.  I know that I can purchase 50K points per year.  Can my husband purchase 50K points for himself and then transfer them to my account as well?  And then could my mom purchase 50K points for her account and transfer them to my account?  Or can I only have 50K purchased points put into my account per year, period?  Trying to push the points to get to Lifetime Platinum before the end of the year.  My head is spinning with how best to do this.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jun 20, 2018)

JanT said:


> Ok, here's a question regarding the purchasing of 50K Marriott Reward Points and transferring them to a person.  I know that I can purchase 50K points per year.  Can my husband purchase 50K points for himself and then transfer them to my account as well?  And then could my mom purchase 50K points for her account and transfer them to my account?  Or can I only have 50K purchased points put into my account per year, period?  Trying to push the points to get to Lifetime Platinum before the end of the year.  My head is spinning with how best to do this.



<snip - edited because wrong> There is a way to potentially "wash" points through a spouse and have them transferred to you where they would be picked up as counting toward lifetime (particularly in conjunction with a 35% off sale SPG is currently running) that you may want to consider.


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 20, 2018)

I am pretty sure that the transferred MR points do count, up to 50k per year. It adds to one's lifetime status and takes away from the other's lifetime status. My DW already had some SPG points, but I just purchased more at the "sale" price on Monday. I will be transferring some of those to her Marriott account and then on to mine very shortly. I'll let you all know that outcome.

BTW, I received my Marriott Chase a couple of weeks back and have just about reached the $5000 requirement. That should be coming online soon. Hopefully before July 31st (I am aware of the 12-31-18 deadline for LT status).


----------



## JanT (Jun 20, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> There are many other posts about this, but I don't think purchased points count toward the lifetime count. There is a way to potentially "wash" points through a spouse and have them transferred to you where they would be picked up as counting toward lifetime (particularly in conjunction with a 35% off sale SPG is currently running) that you may want to consider.



That is what I'm wondering - if my husband and mom purchased Marriott points for *their* accounts and then transferred those points to me, would both sets of points would be counted towards *my* lifetime status.  Technically they wouldn't be buying the points for me as a gift.  The points would be purchased for their accounts and then perhaps in a few months they would transfer them to my account.   Would both count towards my lifetime status since they are coming from two different people?  Or is Marriott going to limit purchased points that count towards lifetime status to 50K TOTAL whether it's my spouse, or someone else?

And I am looking at the "wash" through SPG.  

Heck, I'm looking at every potential scenario to lock in Lifetime Platinum.  Between credit card maneuvering, purchased points, SPG washing, and our own travel, I think I can get there before the 12-31-18 deadline).


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 20, 2018)

JanT said:


> That is what I'm wondering - if my husband and mom purchased Marriott points for *their* accounts and then transferred those points to me, would both sets of points would be counted towards *my* lifetime status.  Technically they wouldn't be buying the points for me as a gift.  The points would be purchased for their accounts and then perhaps in a few months they would transfer them to my account.   Would both count towards my lifetime status since they are coming from two different people?  Or is Marriott going to limit purchased points that count towards lifetime status to 50K TOTAL whether it's my spouse, or someone else?
> 
> And I am looking at the "wash" through SPG.
> 
> Heck, I'm looking at every potential scenario to lock in Lifetime Platinum.  Between credit card maneuvering, purchased points, SPG washing, and our own travel, I think I can get there before the 12-31-18 deadline).


Purchased and transferred Marriott points count toward lifetime. However, you can only transfer 50K total per year from others unless you are transferring to complete points required for a reward.

For instance, if you need 125K points to complete a travel package, Marriott will allow you to transfer 125K and count them all toward your lifetime status.


----------



## JanT (Jun 24, 2018)

I know I can convert United Airlines miles to Marriott.  If I purchased 150,000 United Miles (max allowed for purchase), can I transfer those points into Marriott and have them count towards Lifetime?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jun 24, 2018)

SPG points transferred to Marriott do not count as lifetime. I’ve transferred 600,000 and none of them counted. I am hoping they count once the programs are merged.


----------



## JanT (Jun 24, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> SPG points transferred to Marriott do not count as lifetime. I’ve transferred 600,000 and none of them counted. I am hoping they count once the programs are merged.


I know SPG points converted do not count but I am talking about buying miles directly from United Airlines and then having them converted to Marriott points.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 24, 2018)

JanT said:


> I know I can convert United Airlines miles to Marriott.  If I purchased 150,000 United Miles (max allowed for purchase), can I transfer those points into Marriott and have them count towards Lifetime?


Yes...but only 50K per year.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 24, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> SPG points transferred to Marriott do not count as lifetime. I’ve transferred 600,000 and none of them counted. I am hoping they count once the programs are merged.


Once the programs are merged, lifetime points will not be uaed for lifetime status.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 25, 2018)

UPDATE:

Yay!! So when my 1st statement from the new Marriott Chase card posted, I had a balance of just over $5000. After waiting a few days, I had yet to hear a peep on my 100K MR bonus. I called Chase and was told that they use statements (balances & dates) to determine when or if you qualify for the bonus.

Arrg!! The problem is that $95 of my statement balance was for the annual fee on the credit card, and that annual fee does not count towards the $5000 in qualifying charges. According to their records I charged $4,970.54 during my first statement period and will have to wait for the next statement to qualify.  The rep put a note on my account that I needed the points to post to my Marriott account before July 31. I doubt it matters, but did so just in case.

Note: All the MR points (6x) from paying my maintenance fees early did post. I am now at 1,460,000 LT MR points. I'm getting ready to roll over 40k points from DW that I purchased from SPG and converted to Marriott. If the 100K bonus from Chase hits my account in a timely manner, with a statement date of July 20th, I should make the 1.6mil LT Gold requirement before July 31st. I also converted one timeshare to 100k MR points as a safety net. Based on others' experiences those should post in October.


----------



## JanT (Jun 25, 2018)

NiteMaire said:


> Yes...but only 50K per year.


Thank you!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 26, 2018)

NiteMaire said:


> Yes...but only 50K per year.


Isn't the 50K limit only for direct purchases of Marriott points and transfer of Marriott points from one member to another?  I did not think it applies to the conversion of your United miles into Marriott points.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 27, 2018)

BocaBoy said:


> Isn't the 50K limit only for direct purchases of Marriott points and transfer of Marriott points from one member to another?  I did not think it applies to the conversion of your United miles into Marriott points.


No.  From the MileagePlus website:
"*Convert up to 50,000 award miles into Marriott Rewards points each calendar year"

https://secure.unitedmileageplus.com/reg/rewards_plus/miles_to_points.jsp?lang=en


----------



## elleny76 (Jun 29, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> Assuming the new Platinum is equal to the old Gold status. Looks like perks are equal.
> 
> I am currently a little short of reaching Marriott LT Gold with about 600 nights but only 1.4mil LT points. I was planning on reaching LT Gold next January by turning 2 timeshares into MR Points. Question now is will I achieve LT Gold or LT Platinum at the end of the year? Or neither?
> 
> ...



Purchase SPG and transfer to Marriotts account. SPG now are 30k for $684 I think  (30+3=90.000)
if someone in your family has an SPG account buy 30k +10k more . As long the account is open for more than 14 days. Also to transfer from family account to yours it needs to be open more than 1 month. They all need to live under the same address


----------



## answeeney (Jun 30, 2018)

I have had a couple of emails from Marriott Rewards saying that to qualify for lifetime gold by the end of 2018 you need 400 nights and 7 years of gold (or higher) status. It also says that Marriott and SPG status in the same year will be double counted. It makes no mention of requiring any amount of lifetime points. This prompts some self interested questions from me:

1. Am I missing something, as in are lifetime points still a requirement that has just been missed out from the email I received? I will have no chance of qualifying for lifetime gold by the end of the year if the 1.6 million points requirement remains but could potentially do so otherwise.

2. And/Or, is the lifetime gold that is being referred to in the email the equivalent to SPG lifetime gold that will be mapped to lifetime gold in the new system as opposed to Marriott lifetime gold that will be mapped to lifetime platinum? Btw this was an email from Marriott Rewards not SPG Rewards.

3. If the same year of gold in Marriott and gold in SPG is to be double counted does this apply when when gold in SPG is acquired solely by linking accounts? I have been gold in Marriott for 6 years and gold in SPG for two years but only because I linked the two accounts after the merger and have never qualified independently for gold in SPG.

On a separate point, has anyone heard that after August, MVC points will be capable of booking any Marriott hotel rather than just the limited selection via the explorer collection? I suspect, if true, it will not be the best use of points but it could still be a useful additional feature of the program.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jun 30, 2018)

answeeney said:


> I have had a couple of emails from Marriott Rewards saying that to qualify for lifetime gold by the end of 2018 you need 400 nights and 7 years of gold (or higher) status. It also says that Marriott and SPG status in the same year will be double counted. It makes no mention of requiring any amount of lifetime points. This prompts some self interested questions from me:
> 
> 1. Am I missing something, as in are lifetime points still a requirement that has just been missed out from the email I received? I will have no chance of qualifying for lifetime gold by the end of the year if the 1.6 million points requirement remains but could potentially do so otherwise.
> 
> ...


Ref question 1. Through the end of the 2018, you can qualify for lifetime status based on total nights and points or X years at Y status.  I don't have the link handy, but Marriott has this on their website.


----------



## JanT (Jul 3, 2018)

rickandcindy23,

I think my brain is fogged with all the push to get to LTPP by the end of the year.  Aren't you kind of floating money in doing a manufactured spend?  I assume what you are doing is buying $5K in gift cards, cashing them in for money orders, putting the money orders into your checking account, paying your credit card bill with the cash from the money orders, and then doing it all again.  Correct?  I love your method but I guess I'm fearful somehow that would be considered as some form of "kiting."  I know it's not but I admire your courage!  I must be getting less gutsy in my old age.  LoL



rickandcindy23 said:


> I would get the new Marriott cc, and I will definitely get it for us.
> 
> I would also get the Starwood Amex, while it is still being offered, and you can build points through Manufactured Spend, them transfer them over to MR for 3X points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 3, 2018)

answeeney said:


> I have had a couple of emails from Marriott Rewards saying that to qualify for lifetime gold by the end of 2018 you need 400 nights and 7 years of gold (or higher) status. It also says that Marriott and SPG status in the same year will be double counted. It makes no mention of requiring any amount of lifetime points. This prompts some self interested questions from me:
> 
> 1. Am I missing something, as in are lifetime points still a requirement that has just been missed out from the email I received? I will have no chance of qualifying for lifetime gold by the end of the year if the 1.6 million points requirement remains but could potentially do so otherwise.
> 
> ...





With regards to the 7 years gold for lifetime status- I read the same and have been searching to find how many years I have been gold. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## JanT (Jul 3, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Toppermom (Jul 9, 2018)

How long does it take for Marriott Rewards Points to be credited to your account if you opt for rewards points points for a  deeded week?  Because I am attempting to accumulate enough points for Lifetime Gold, I chose to convert a week to Rewards points (not something I normally do).  I got an email that said the points would be credited no later than January 2019!!!  That certainly will defeat the purpose of converting if they don't post until then.  Has anyone else converted a week and if so, how long did it take to show up in your account?  

Additionally, I read that someone paid maintenance fees early--how does one go about doing that?  Do you just pay this year's amount and then pay the balance when the statements come at the end of the year  (assuming there will be an increase)?

Thank you all for your advise.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2018)

From experience, around Oct of the prior year.

You do not need to prepay for conversion.  But yes, I usually prepay the same amount as previous year's when I need the MRPs right away.  When the actual bill comes out at the end of the year you can pay the difference.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

Toppermom said:


> How long does it take for Marriott Rewards Points to be credited to your account if you opt for rewards points points for a  deeded week?  Because I am attempting to accumulate enough points for Lifetime Gold, I chose to convert a week to Rewards points (not something I normally do).  I got an email that said the points would be credited no later than January 2019!!!  That certainly will defeat the purpose of converting if they don't post until then.  Has anyone else converted a week and if so, how long did it take to show up in your account?
> 
> Additionally, I read that someone paid maintenance fees early--how does one go about doing that?  Do you just pay this year's amount and then pay the balance when the statements come at the end of the year  (assuming there will be an increase)?
> 
> Thank you all for your advise.


Ours have usually posted in Sept or Oct, but they won't take any action or help you get them faster if they don't as the official line is January. There is no need to prepay MFs and I don't think prepayment speeds up the posting of the points. We have elected in September and they were posted in a few weeks and we didn't pay our fees until the following January.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 9, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Ours have usually posted in Sept or Oct, but they won't take any action or help you get them faster if they don't as the official line is January. There is no need to prepay MFs and I don't think prepayment speeds up the posting of the points. We have elected in September and they were posted in a few weeks and we didn't pay our fees until the following January.


Prepay MF on Marriott Visa gets you the MF points right away.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Prepay MF on Marriott Visa gets you the MF points right away.


Oh, got it. Yeah, we did that last year so we could order a travel package for additional bonus miles from United.


----------



## Toppermom (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you!  I appreciate the information!


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 24, 2018)

Update on reaching LT Gold before July 31st (just in case requirements change):

I spent just under the $5000 requirement on my new Chase Marriott card during the first month with a statement date of June 20th. (This was only because I did not realize that the credit card annual fee did not qualify as part of the spending.) I easily went over the $5000 spending requirement the following month, and that statement date was Friday, July 20th. I called on the 19th and reminded Chase that I needed a speedy transfer of my 100k MR points. I was told it would happen on my statement date, something which I found hard to believe. To my surprise the 100k points were indeed in my Marriott account when I logged in on Sunday, July 22nd.

I am now about 30K short of reaching the 1.6M requirement needed to reach LT Gold (future LT Platinum). I will transfer enough MR points from DW's account in the next couple of days to get to the 1.6M. I tried to do the transfer last week, but was told Marriott's system was down.

I also turned in a 2019 timeshare week a couple of months back that should net me another 100K MR points in Sept or Oct as a backup plan. I know about the end of year qualification for LT status, but again I am just trying to get there before July 31st in case the nights & points requirement changes to the new nights and years requirement after July 31st.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## JanT (Jul 24, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to transfer SPG from one account to another?  I thought it would be pretty instantaneous but the confirmation says it could take up to 5 business days.  WTHeck?  I'm surprised at that.  But, as long as the points I transferred get there on the 31st that will be ok.  Well, as long as SPG points transferring to Marriott happen instantaneously.  



elleny76 said:


> Purchase SPG and transfer to Marriotts account. SPG now are 30k for $684 I think  (30+3=90.000)
> if someone in your family has an SPG account buy 30k +10k more . As long the account is open for more than 14 days. Also to transfer from family account to yours it needs to be open more than 1 month. They all need to live under the same address


----------



## MauiLover (Jul 24, 2018)

I am in a similar situation.  I have the nights and could get to the points prior to July 31st by spending a few hundred dollars to buy points.  Or I can wait until August 6th when I will have enough points from Marriott credit card spending when my account closes for the month and not have to spend the cash to buy points.  I'm not sure if spending the cash is worth the safety or not.  What are the chances or things changing after August 1 when Marriott has clearly stated that you will have until the end of 2018 to qualify under the terms of the old program?



thinze3 said:


> Update on reaching LT Gold before July 31st (just in case requirements change):
> 
> I know about the end of year qualification for LT status, but again I am just trying to get there before July 31st in case the nights & points requirement changes to the new nights and years requirement after July 31st.
> 
> I will keep you posted.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 24, 2018)

Transferring points from SPG to Marriott do not count toward Lifetime status.  I've tried.  At best, the points should be transferred from SPG to Marriott and then from one Marriott to the other Marriott. This is what I'll be trying shortly.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 24, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> ... under the terms of the old program?



This is the million dollar statement/question. Also, I try to get a minimum value $.017 value out of my points.  Of course that may change with the new points charts.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 24, 2018)

They are very clear that the deadline for the legacy method is Dec 31. Considering points in both programs will be combined it does not seem to matter if the transfer counts as lifetime or not. All of it will count from Aug to Dec 31.


----------



## jpa2825 (Jul 24, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> I am in a similar situation.  I have the nights and could get to the points prior to July 31st by spending a few hundred dollars to buy points.  Or I can wait until August 6th when I will have enough points from Marriott credit card spending when my account closes for the month and not have to spend the cash to buy points.  I'm not sure if spending the cash is worth the safety or not.  What are the chances or things changing after August 1 when Marriott has clearly stated that you will have until the end of 2018 to qualify under the terms of the old program?



I am fairly confident I have seen it in writing from Marriott that achieving LT under any of the current (pre-8.1) milestones prior to 12.31.18 will work. The Points Guy states "We’ve received confirmation from Marriott that your activity for the rest of the year at both Marriott and SPG hotels will count toward both of the legacy programs’ qualification criteria." at link


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 24, 2018)

That's my backup plan and why I gave MVC one of my weeks for 100K points. The other points are from purchasing them into my DW's account at a discount from SPG and then transferring to her Marriott and on to my Marriott.


----------



## JanT (Jul 24, 2018)

Well, I'm holding my breath on this one and hoping it works otherwise I'll never get there.  I'm waiting for the SPG points to transfer from one account to another before I can move them to MRs and then onto me.



thinze3 said:


> Transferring points from SPG to Marriott do not count toward Lifetime status.  I've tried.  At best, the points should be transferred from SPG to Marriott and then from one Marriott to the other Marriott. This is what I'll be trying shortly.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

JanT said:


> Does anyone have any idea how long it takes to transfer SPG from one account to another?  I thought it would be pretty instantaneous but the confirmation says it could take up to 5 business days.  WTHeck?  I'm surprised at that.  But, as long as the points I transferred get there on the 31st that will be ok.  Well, as long as SPG points transferring to Marriott happen instantaneously.



They should. It literally took me 5 minutes to buy Starpoints, convert them to MRPs, and see them post into my MR account last week.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

MauiLover said:


> I am in a similar situation.  I have the nights and could get to the points prior to July 31st by spending a few hundred dollars to buy points.  Or I can wait until August 6th when I will have enough points from Marriott credit card spending when my account closes for the month and not have to spend the cash to buy points.  I'm not sure if spending the cash is worth the safety or not.  What are the chances or things changing after August 1 when Marriott has clearly stated that you will have until the end of 2018 to qualify under the terms of the old program?



Major aspects of the Starwood and Marriott Rewards programs are merging effective 8/1/18 (with major corresponding changes to things like property categories, travel package costs, points required per night for free stays, etc.). However, you still have until 12/31/18 to meet the new qualification requirements for status levels.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> I am fairly confident I have seen it in writing from Marriott that achieving LT under any of the current (pre-8.1) milestones prior to 12.31.18 will work. The Points Guy states "We’ve received confirmation from Marriott that your activity for the rest of the year at both Marriott and SPG hotels will count toward both of the legacy programs’ qualification criteria." at link



That should be correct. You have until 12/31/18 to qualify either under the pre-8/1 criteria (which includes lifetime points) or post-8/1 criteria (which does not consider points). As long you qualify under one of the 2 sets of criteria by the end of the year, you should be fine.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> That's my backup plan and why I gave MVC one of my weeks for 100K points. The other points are from purchasing them into my DW's account at a discount from SPG and then transferring to her Marriott and on to my Marriott.



I had considered doing that to generate points pre-8/1 myself. However, when I went on the MVCI website it said that MRPs from weeks that are converted will not post until after January 1st of the coming year. So, if you turned in a 2019 week you wouldn't get the points until after 1/1/19. Was your converted week 2018 or 2019 usage? If 2019, let us know if your MRPs from converting your week post earlier than January.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I had considered doing that to generate points pre-8/1 myself. However, when I went on the MVCI website it said that MRPs from weeks that are converted will not post until after January 1st of the coming year. So, if you turned in a 2019 week you wouldn't get the points until after 1/1/19. Was your converted week 2018 or 2019 usage? If 2019, let us know if your MRPs from converting your week post earlier than that.


I have been converting for the past 6 years and they had always been posted around Oct.


----------



## JanT (Jul 24, 2018)

kds4,

I was really surprised when it didn't happen immediately.  Of course, I am trying to transfer purchased points from my account and my husband's account to my mom's account (which is new but meets the time requirements).  They're probably looking at it with a fine tooth comb.  Since we do know that they're working in the "backroom" somewhere at all the points buys, transfers, etc. based on another TUGGER's experience of having them kill a transaction on a new account.  Hopefully, mine will just move along once they see the time requirements have been met.



kds4 said:


> They should. It literally took me 5 minutes to buy Starpoints, convert them to MRPs, and see them post into my MR account last week.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

JanT said:


> kds4,
> 
> I was really surprised when it didn't happen immediately.  Of course, I am trying to transfer purchased points from my account and my husband's account to my mom's account (which is new but meets the time requirements).  They're probably looking at it with a fine tooth comb.  Since we do know that they're working in the "backroom" somewhere at all the points buys, transfers, etc. based on another TUGGER's experience of having them kill a transaction on a new account.  Hopefully, mine will just move along once they see the time requirements have been met.



The difference for you may be that you are moving points between your and others accounts. I bought Starpoints and then converted them from my Starwood account into MRPs that I transferred into my own Marriott Rewards account. I did that in 5 minutes. They may be watching transfers like yours more closely (which slows it down). Hopefully, they will post soon.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> I have been converting for the past 6 years and they had always been posted around Oct.



I went back and took a look at my MVCI account. I looked at my enrolled 2019 weeks. To convert any of those to MRPs it says "Your Marriott Rewards Points will be credited to your account by January of the usage year you have selected". If your experience in that regard has been October, that's good to know. I have never actually converted any of my weeks to MRPs. 

The other interesting thing it says is "Marriott Rewards points may not be used for accommodations at Marriott Vacation Club resorts." So, if I was converting with the intention of getting a travel package to stay at an MVCI property (along with FF miles to get there), that should not be allowed. However, I'm uncertain how the system could know once the MRPs from the converted week are deposited into my MR account and co-mingled with all of my points accumulated from all sources.


----------



## kds4 (Jul 24, 2018)

I did just convert a few hundred 2019 DC points to MRPs at a ratio of 40:1 (as an experiment). That conversion it says will post to my rewards account within 48 hours.

One of the interesting things I have noticed between converting weeks to MRPs versus converting DC points to MRPs has to do with how the points are credited with Marriott Rewards. When I go through the process to convert a week, I can edit/change the Marriott Rewards account number the points will be credited to. However, when I go through the process to convert DC points, the MR account number field is locked for editing and the MRPs can only be credited to the MR account number that is associated with my MVCI owner account.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 24, 2018)

kds4 said:


> I did just convert a few hundred 2019 DC points to MRPs at a ratio of 40:1 (as an experiment). That conversion it says will post to my rewards account within 48 hours.
> 
> One of the interesting things I have noticed between converting weeks to MRPs versus converting DC points to MRPs has to do with how the points are credited with Marriott Rewards. When I go through the process to convert a week, I can edit/change the Marriott Rewards account number the points will be credited to. However, when I go through the process to convert DC points, the MR account number field is locked for editing and the MRPs can only be credited to the MR account number that is associated with my MVCI owner account.


Before I became enrolled, I had called to convert to MRPs.  It is great that the DC -> MRPs conversion will complete within 48 hours.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> I called on the 19th and reminded Chase that I needed a speedy transfer of my 100k MR points. I was told it would happen on my statement date, something which I found hard to believe.


Trying to buck the system isn't really easy or possible. The posting of points is all automated. Deviate from that and they really can't do it. They don't have someone sitting there manually posting the points that they can send an email to and ask them to expedite yours. As you found though, the points posted automatically after your statement on 7/20.


----------



## jpa2825 (Aug 12, 2018)

As to Lifetime Nights, am I correct in assuming that when the merger occurs, your LT SPG nights will be added to your LT MR nights in order to determine the status you can achieve prior to 12.31.18?

I am approaching 750 LT MR nights and needing to maximize them to achieve the grandfathered LT Platinum Premier level. My SPG account shows 12 LT nights with the explanation "Lifetime totals include historical Starpoint eligible nights from 1999 forward and Award nights from October 1, 2011 forward. Gifted or promotional night credits not included."

If those 12 nights count toward trying to achieve 750 prior to 12.31.18, it is much more achievable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 12, 2018)

jpa2825 said:


> As to Lifetime Nights, am I correct in assuming that when the merger occurs, your LT SPG nights will be added to your LT MR nights in order to determine the status you can achieve prior to 12.31.18?
> 
> I am approaching 750 LT MR nights and needing to maximize them to achieve the grandfathered LT Platinum Premier level. My SPG account shows 12 LT nights with the explanation "Lifetime totals include historical Starpoint eligible nights from 1999 forward and Award nights from October 1, 2011 forward. Gifted or promotional night credits not included."
> 
> If those 12 nights count toward trying to achieve 750 prior to 12.31.18, it is much more achievable.


I don't think so. You won't be able to use the combination of SPG and MR nights to count toward the current LT levels under Marriott Rewards to grandfather in to the Platinum Premier level. In order to qualify for the grandfathering LT status, you must meet the requirements of either program separately.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 17, 2018)

thinze3 said:


> That's my backup plan and why I gave MVC one of my weeks for 100K points. The other points are from purchasing them into my DW's account at a discount from SPG and then transferring to her Marriott and on to my Marriott.




I transferred 40K MR points from DW's Marriott account on July 26th.  These points were purchased at a discount in her SPG account and then transferred to her Marriott account.  The points "did not" count towards my lifetime status. Consequently, I am still about 30K MR points shy of reaching 1.6mil needed for LT status.

Hopefully my MVC deposit will post the 100K points in October based on what others have stated here. 2019 MF's were prepaid over a month ago.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2018)

*Thread locked, see this: Official changes to Marriott Rewards program effective 8/18/18*


----------

